# 1940 Huffman ?



## BikeSup (Dec 30, 2013)

Recently became the owner of this Western Flyer Huffman. In looking at a 1940 Huffman catalog on the Nostalgic.net site it appears very similar to the 1940 model F 868 which appears to come with no chain guard. Is this considered a "long tank" even though the tank does not extend beyond the head tube? Is my ID close? Thanks!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 30, 2013)

If it has a welded on kick stand its a 40 only.  sweet looking bike.

Nick.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 30, 2013)

can you post the numbers on the back of the fork crown?
also the serial?
the Western Auto Huffmans are outfitted a bit different from the Main Huffman cataloged models, but yes, I would tentatively place it as an early 1940.

here's an ad from 1940.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 31, 2013)

Here is mine


----------



## BikeSup (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. Yes, the kickstand is welded on. The serial number is 18233  HAW with an extra 3 below the next to last 3. The number on the back of the fork crown appears to be 240. The 2 and 4 are definite while the 0 is not as clear. The bike was green before being painted over with red. Thanks again!


----------



## bike (Dec 31, 2013)

*Wow*

great way to get started in this hobby - rare find very cool! with only hours to go...great 2013!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 31, 2013)

BikeSup said:


> Thanks for your replies. Yes, the kickstand is welded on. The serial number is 18233  HAW with an extra 3 below the next to last 3. The number on the back of the fork crown appears to be 240. The 2 and 4 are definite while the 0 is not as clear. The bike was green before being painted over with red. Thanks again!




the 2 40 on the fork indicates Feb, 1940, the HAW indicates Western Flier 1939 (HAW 1939 HBW 1940 HCW 1941). so yours having the 1940 dated fork is definitely an early 1940 using a very early frame.
so, call it a roughly February-March 1940 bike. if it has the Morrow hub it will probably have an I 3 or I 4 stamped on it which also indicates 3rd or 4th Quarter 1939.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice find for sure....FYI there is or was a tank the other day on ebay for sale if you cant bend that one back into place of fix it!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like you saved this bike from jaws of a garbage truck?
Is the frame straight?
Chris


----------



## John (Jan 1, 2014)

The tank on your bike looks like a 1937-39 style tank. If it is a '37-'39 style it might have been used in the early part of '40. If you are going to change out for a new tank you could use a '40 style that cost less than the older style. Not much difference other than the way it holds to the frame.  
John


----------



## BikeSup (Jan 1, 2014)

Very much appreciate everyone's help and advice. I wonder if the tank might push back out because it is not pushed so far as to have a crease on the edge, but I am cautious about doing something wrong. Undecided about my plans for the bike but it is interesting to learn the age. Thanks!


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 4, 2014)

It's called a "3 rib " tank.
You could use the 40' windowshade tank on it.
World of difference in price of tanks.
Huffman tanks: Big tank $$$$$$, 3 rib $$$, windowshade tank $.


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 4, 2014)

*just use the tank it can with it can be fixed*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 4, 2014)

charnleybob said:


> It's called a "3 rib " tank.
> You could use the 40' windowshade tank on it.
> World of difference in price of tanks.
> Huffman tanks: Big tank $$$$$$, 3 rib $$$, windowshade tank $.




I don't think I got the memo on the "windowshade tank", I'm guessing that's the 1941 and later tank with the 5 louvers at the front?


----------



## BikeSup (Jan 6, 2014)

I checked the frame and it looks straight as far as I can see. The rear hub is a New Departure. I have too many projects and am probably going to sell this bike. Can someone help me with approximate value? I have never parted a bike. Is that the thing to do? It kinda' seems like if the old bike has made it nearly 75 years, it is a shame to reduce it to parts now...........


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 6, 2014)

I have sent you a private message!


----------



## JAF/CO (Jan 6, 2014)

privet message sent thanks jim


----------

